# Custom Gas Wrench



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

That thing looks like it doesn't know whether it's coming or going...


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

A hermaphrodite!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Transform and roll out!:thumbsup:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

nice they should market it. I am digging the quart of rector seal to


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Help me understand how combining the wrenches is an advantage? Does look interesting.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Like the creativity. I'm too particular to alter my tools, it makes me feel funny. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Help me understand how combining the wrenches is an advantage? Does look interesting.


Used by the service guys with our NG provider. Pipe wrench for fittings, Crescent for gas cocks. Both are used on almost every one of their calls.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks heavy....way to be creative love it.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Wouldn't work for me or I would have to have 2 of them to back up what I was doing! Besides I like aluminum!!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Sweet I need one!


----------

